# Vacuum pump



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Heya, thanks for this info, 

Do you happen to know what cars these came off??? as i have been ringing about for them but can't seem to find them on the system (am in the UK Btw) 
Many thanks


----------



## zwmaster (Nov 23, 2009)

Jordysport said:


> Do you happen to know what cars these came off??? as i have been ringing about for them but can't seem to find them on the system (am in the UK Btw)
> Many thanks


This pumps fits allot of VAG cars from seat to Audi etc. For example I have checked 2004 Golf in ElsaWin service software and it has the same pump for versions with exlectic vacuum (so is Beetle, Bora, Jetta, Toledo, Leon, some skodas etc.). Just look for the product number 1J0612181.
This one I have from eBay is brand NEW so it is not from particular vehicle.
You can also look for similar version brake booster vacuum pump from A8, Phaeton, Bentley or similar limo's. (8E0927317) 
But be carefull to choose BRAKE VACUUM pump.
Other won't do the job. (Door lock v.p., cruise control v.p., secondary air pump for emission control).

Have fun searching.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

zwmaster said:


> This pumps fits allot of VAG cars from seat to Audi etc. For example I have checked 2004 Golf in ElsaWin service software and it has the same pump for versions with exlectic vacuum (so is Beetle, Bora, Jetta, Toledo, Leon, some skodas etc.). Just look for the product number 1J0612181.
> This one I have from eBay is brand NEW so it is not from particular vehicle.
> You can also look for similar version brake booster vacuum pump from A8, Phaeton, Bentley or similar limo's. (8E0927317)
> But be carefull to choose BRAKE VACUUM pump.
> ...


I've tried it in Auto Data but nothing has come up rung up Loads of Parts companies and they say it doesn't exist, gonna ring up VW and see if they have that part number. bloomin germans jokes


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

I have fitted the same pump to my Fiero, but paid $50 with shiping for a used unit.

It IS quiet, and powerrfull enough - I have connected it directly to brake booster, without extra reservour. And mounted vacuum switch into brake booster too. i'll share pics soon.

Here is similar topic http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45605&highlight=audi


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Stunt Driver said:


> I have fitted the same pump to my Fiero, but paid $50 with shiping for a used unit.
> 
> It IS quiet, and powerrfull enough - I have connected it directly to brake booster, without extra reservour. And mounted vacuum switch into brake booster too. i'll share pics soon.
> 
> Here is similar topic http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45605&highlight=audi


ok cheers mate that would be excellent if you could, have a local scrappy less than 100 meters from my house with loads of cars but just need to know which ones. did look in the Mk4 golfs but no such luck.


----------

